

Help me find jpg displaying api for any word? - cupcake-unicorn

I think there was previously a service that I saw posted on here, not sure if it was a placeholder image service or just an experiment, but the api would let you go &#x2F;cat.jpg or even &#x2F;beautiful.jpg and it would come up with an appropriate image for pretty much any word. I had fun with it for a while but now I&#x27;m interested in it for a project, if the API is even open? I remember the site had a very basic unstyled layout and perhaps some ascii art. If anyone could help me I&#x27;d be very appreciative, thanks.
======
manzzup
how about google image search api?

~~~
cupcake-unicorn
Yes, but this site interested me and I'm trying to find it in particular. I
don't even know if it's really useful for projects but it was greatly amusing
to type in something like ugly.jpg and get back a funky picture of an old man.

